# Need some grooming tips



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a good thing you're doing for both Cleo and your MIL. Getting your nieces to help sounds like a really good idea. Maybe they can commit to regular exercise/play dates. In terms of grooming, if the cost isn't an issue, maybe you could locate one of those mobile groomers that comes to you so that your MIL doesn't have to take the dog out for grooming. I've never used one but I see one going to a neighbor's house.

In terms of weight, while you're there maybe you could establish an appropriate diet and leave written instructions for your MIL & nieces to follow.

Since you have a Golden, you know the typical grooming spots that need attention, ears cleaned, fur behind ears checked for mats, nails trimmed, hair on feet and between paws trimmed, tail and feathering neatened up. If your nieces are responsible maybe you could show them how to do these things or at least how to check them for problems and who to report to.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

It is definitely great idea to teach your nieces to do some important care for the goldens, especially on exercising. If they can't walk them, just look for a good exercise within the yard so they don't have to bring the dogs to the street.


----------

